# Adding a boiler thermometer to the Gaggia Classic



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I am thinking of adding a thermostat to my Gaggia classic (V2).

I think there are a few options



Modular display +Thermocouple

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-12V-XH-B310-Digital-LED-Green-Diaplay-Thermometer-K-type-M6-Thermocouple/274055934072?hash=item3fcf01b078:g:f3AAAOSwQjhdqEQA



Simple thermocouple

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Thermodetector-Meter-Thermocouple-Probes/164306150585?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D225076%26meid%3D23207d3f38d54fdf995809fd4646837f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dco%26sd%3D274055934072%26itm%3D164306150585%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithBBEV1Filter%26brand%3DUnbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



WIFI/Bluetooth thermocouple + app

No idea if this exists



I don't wan't a PID. I don't need it really. I just want to see where the boiler temp is at the time of brew.

Any advice?

What have others done before?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What process will you use for offsetting the temp from boiler to group ?

I am not sure i have seen this process used before tbh , well not on here.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> What process will you use for offsetting the temp from boiler to group ?
> 
> I am not sure i have seen this process used before tbh , well not on here.


 Good question,

I plan to just find out the offset myself by experimentation and then just use the thermocouple reading as a reference to trim my brew point.

So, say, turn on, let it heat up till light comes on, flush, wait for light to come on again, pull, and measure the output temp,

then see if the offset is reasonably constant through the thermostat hysteresis range and use the steam button accordingly.

I know there is all sorts of action and reaction deltas flying around in the thermopath but the V2 i have is much cleaner than the aluminium boiler and i am thinking that the wavering from the offset may be more linear than in the aluminium boilers.

I may end up turning it into a PID but i thought it would be fun to look at boiler temps to start with.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I wouldn't buy anything from a user who refers to a display as a 'diaplay'. Typo or not, that's just piss poor form.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

it's best funny too.


----------

